

iPhone map app directs Fairbanks drivers onto airport taxiway - Turing_Machine
http://www.alaskadispatch.com/article/20130924/iphone-map-app-directs-fairbanks-drivers-airport-taxiway

======
Turing_Machine
"Taxiway? That's where you go to get a taxi, right?"

